

Newspeak language - b-man
http://newspeaklanguage.org/

======
shawnjgoff
This guy gave an excellent interview on Software Engineering radio a few weeks
ago. [http://www.se-
radio.net/podcast/2009-07/episode-140-newspeak...](http://www.se-
radio.net/podcast/2009-07/episode-140-newspeak-and-pluggable-types-gilad-
bracha)

------
cpr
Gilad Bracha (from my worm's-eye view) is doing some of the most interesting
work in languages today.

He's reworking the Smalltalk language, essentially adding capabilities (no
access to anything you're not explicitly granted), and doing mind-blowing UI
work (with other people), the Hopscotch framework.

See [http://langnetsymposium.com/2009/talks/08-GiladBracha-
Hopsco...](http://langnetsymposium.com/2009/talks/08-GiladBracha-
Hopscotch.html) .

------
jcl
The irony? No doubleplus operator ("++").

